# Cell Phone Listing



## 1929chrysler (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm starting a new business from scratch. My personal cell phone number has mostly 8's in it and is VERY easy to remember. Does any one see a problem with using my personal cell number for my business? 

What about getting the number listed as a business?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've used a personal cell number for my business for 9 years, no issues.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jan 11, 2013)

Can you get it listed in Yellow Pages even though you don't advertise with them?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Not sure, I've never tried nor did I care to try, the yellow pages are about useless.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't waste any effort with YP. I also agree with Robert, my cell is the listing on my licenses and I've used it for yrs without an issue.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Ditto to the above. Cell # same as business. No problemos.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

At the same time learn to turn it off or ignore it. My voicemail is my business voicemail and it states that our hours are m-f 8-5 I don't answer the phone after those hours. I don't have a lot of personal calls, most text me and I have their number in my phone anyways so I can answer personal calls anytime.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> At the same time learn to turn it off or ignore it. My voicemail is my business voicemail and it states that our hours are m-f 8-5 I don't answer the phone after those hours. I don't have a lot of personal calls, most text me and I have their number in my phone anyways so I can answer personal calls anytime.


I do the same. I screen random #s after 6-630.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

As a plumber, the yellow pages is not dead. It actually is a great opportunity for those who are starting out. I recommend that you check out the cost for an in line ad. You will be able to use your cell number on the y.p., should you choose.

However you can purchase a market expansion line which should cost about $25/month, and calls can be forwarded to your cell phone.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

1929chrysler said:


> I'm starting a new business from scratch. My personal cell phone number has mostly 8's in it and is VERY easy to remember. Does any one see a problem with using my personal cell number for my business?
> 
> What about getting the number listed as a business?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can do it. However what happens when there are more calls than you can handle?

I guess worry about that later.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Only one phone for me. I answer it at all hours. I've gotten jobs on a Sunday afternoon or late at night on a Wednesday. The world is changing, customers expect you to call them as soon as you get an answer on something, even if it is 8:30 at night. They also expect to get ahold of you if they need something.

Most of my late night customers text first, then I'll call back if I'm available.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

cabinetsnj said:


> You can do it. However what happens when there are more calls than you can handle?
> 
> I guess worry about that later.


Transfer the number to a landline or VOIP. 

If I were you OP I'd set up a Google Voice number and forward that to any phone you want. It will never change no matter how many numbers you use.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> Only one phone for me. I answer it at all hours. I've gotten jobs on a Sunday afternoon or late at night on a Wednesday. The world is changing, customers expect you to call them as soon as you get an answer on something, even if it is 8:30 at night. They also expect to get ahold of you if they need something.
> 
> Most of my late night customers text first, then I'll call back if I'm available.


No thanks, if they don't respect my personal life I'm not interested. I'm not their slave, I run a business, home depot, best buy, Lowes all have hours of operation and so do I. They can leave a vm and I'll call them back during biz hours.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I think Vinyl's point is that it's not a 9-5 world anymore. You may not answer after 6:00, but, dollars to donuts, several of our competitors will.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> I think Vinyl's point is that it's not a 9-5 world anymore. You may not answer after 6:00, but, dollars to donuts, several of our competitors will.


I agree with answering CUSTOMERS into the night to a degree. Random numbers, I'll usually screen until the morning. The bottom line is if you are spending your night calling contractors, you're probably comfortable with calls being returned the following day.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

flashheatingand said:


> I think Vinyl's point is that it's not a 9-5 world anymore. You may not answer after 6:00, but, dollars to donuts, several of our competitors will.


I know what he's saying... it's only "not a 9-5 world" if you let it be. Is the 1 (potential) customer that calls at 8pm and won't leave a vm or call at a reasonable hour worth it? To me, no. I have a family and a life, if you can't understand that then you don't respect me and I don't like working for people that don't respect me.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I work to live, not live to work.

If a customer cannot understand that, then the he11 with 'em.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I used my cell # for years. I've been using a Google Voice # forwarded to my cell for the past four years and it's a big improvement for me. I can set the hours for call to come through and get voicemails transcribed to text and texted to me which is nice for days I'm working in spotty service areas.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

It sounds as if all is cool. However, the one thing to be aware of, is if you grow to a point where you want to have an office with a full phone setup. I don't believe that you will be able to transfer the cell number to a land line number. It may be a bridge to cross when you get there. But, that is something you may want to investigate.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> It sounds as if all is cool. However, the one thing to be aware of, is if you grow to a point where you want to have an office with a full phone setup. I don't believe that you will be able to transfer the cell number to a land line number. It may be a bridge to cross when you get there. But, that is something you may want to investigate.


There are a few restrictions to this, but generally, you can keep the number. 

Further more with google voice, forwarding, and such there's not much need for a landline phone system unless you have multiple desks and need multiple lines running at the same time. Overall, a dedicated number for business is a wise idea, it will offer the balance of work and personal time.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

philcav7 said:


> There are a few restrictions to this, but generally, you can keep the number.
> 
> Further more with google voice, forwarding, and such there's not much need for a landline phone system unless you have multiple desks and need multiple lines running at the same time. Overall, a dedicated number for business is a wise idea, it will offer the balance of work and personal time.


Yea, and if all else fails you can get bluetooth "phones" that interface with a cell phone so if you opened an office just leave the cell phone bluetoothed to an office phone. 

I actually used to carry 2 cell phones, 1 for personal and then my business line, so on the weekends I left the business phone home, but I didn't like carrying both phones during the week and said screw it. Not many people call me on the weekends anyways and I could setup google voice but it just wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## -JM- (May 10, 2009)

One issue I have found is that yellow pages doesn't let you make a free listing using an online forwarding number. Which makes sense. I have a local "flynumber" forwarding to my phone to try and keep business and personal calls separate. I understand why they do it, but I would still have liked to get the free yp listing.. Still looking for a loophole.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I use my personal for business phone as well. No need to carry around 2 cell phones and pay two cell phone bills.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

If your phone service provider is GSM, then next time you shop for phones, look for dual SIM phones-they even has quad SIM phones now- so you can have business and personal line at the same phone.
I don't think those available in US yet,but eventually will be. I bought mine in HonkKong.

Correction: I found some ZOPO phones at Amazon while I was looking for something else, ships from Hong Kong.


----------



## ABD Promotions (Apr 4, 2013)

*Yellow pages in 2013?*

Am I alone or are the Yellow Pages a dead medium. I was very surprised to see many still referring to how useful they can be.

I can tell you that we get one delivered to the house about once a month and they never even make it in the house. Straight from the porch to the recycling bin. I can't be in the minority here, am I?

Also, to answer the cell phone question. I use a Google Voice phone number for business. Its free, they let you choose from a few different numbers, even let you spell stuff out with the numbers, and automatically transcribes voice mail to email or SMS. Very handy.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> Not sure, I've never tried nor did I care to try, the yellow pages are about useless.


I agree, I don't even know why they still print the yellow pages.


----------

